# Foldable Motor Scooters



## over9kcat (Oct 22, 2008)

Has anyone heard of a foldable motor scooter that you can fit in a locker?


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Folding Bicycles*

I know several people who use Citizen folding bicycles to commute between Arlington, VA or Alexandria to the Pentagon, Fort Myer, the Navy Annex or into Washington, DC. A clever fellow could put a small motor assist on one.

Citizen Bike Shop | Folding Bikes


----------

